# renal insufficiency syndrome



## arizona1 (Aug 26, 2011)

what code would you use for renal insufficiency syndrome. doesn't state whether chronic or acute.
Thank you


----------



## dadhich.girish (Aug 28, 2011)

593.9


----------

